
The Price of GPL - ingve
http://bitsplitting.org/2016/10/30/the-price-of-gpl/
======
informatimago
" if you want to link your software with GPL code, you must also make your
software’s source code available. "

Actually, no. The main question is whether it makes your software a _derived_
_work_ or not, in the eyes of a copyright judge.

The notion of derived work is not related to the size of the code being
included. A small function could still make your software a derived work, and
a big library could still not make your software a derived work of it. And in
any case, it's up to the judge to decide.

But otherwise, indeed, linking with GPL code is asking for a judge to possibly
force you to deliver your sources.

~~~
xcombelle
GPL explicitly cover the library case, a linked library must be relased under
GPL too.

------
xcombelle
Actually, even if it's a license violation only copyright owner (so wordpress
contributors) can enforce it.

